# CBD + Nic



## Jmpb (7/1/21)

Hi all,

I have two bottles of cbd juice, was wondering if i could add some diy nic to them without any issue of them interacting with each other or something like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/1/21)

Jmpb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have two bottles of cbd juice, was wondering if i could add some diy nic to them without any issue of them interacting with each other or something like that.



Best to contact CBD juice supplier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/21)

Jmpb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have two bottles of cbd juice, was wondering if i could add some diy nic to them without any issue of them interacting with each other or something like that.



I can't see why not ... I see Evolution Vape have the option of mixing various ratios of Nic and CBD. 
You will be diluting any flavoring present, and altering VG-PG ratios, so take that into account too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (7/1/21)

CBD breaks down nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/21)

Munro31 said:


> CBD breaks down nic


Some quick consultancy with some mates of mine in the know reveals the following;

The two molecules *do not react directly to one another* and can be mixed without question, however, there are some buts;
If it is CBD oil, don't even think about it for a number of oily reasons.
Secondly, your query unto itself is a little paradoxical, as the two molecules affect different regions of the body, one being a stimulant, (nicotine), and the other being a sedative, (CBD and THC), so again I wouldn't recommend it, as it's akin to wrapping your hand in a bandage and then hitting it with a hammer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (7/1/21)

Jmpb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have two bottles of cbd juice, was wondering if i could add some diy nic to them without any issue of them interacting with each other or something like that.


Well to ad my two cents. I use natural medicine  quite often and i vape as per normal and have 0 side effects. I do agree to not vape oils as we all know what that does and if the two molecules do not directly react with each other it should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

